# limitations of hyperlink in EXCEL



## MIKHAIL (Sep 22, 2009)

Greetings!
Hope you can solve my problems in excel. is there any limitations in hyperlinking a cell to a specified files in the directories? ie.. the depth of the subdirs? how long the characters of a filename?. Because i tried to link a cell to my file from a depth of about 7subdirs. It only appeared a a blank screen and return back again without showing the files that i want to link.

2nd. I have lots of cells to be linked to a specified files in my directories. the problem is. Is there any way a macro, function or procedure to automate this?
example in link A1 to A50 is the cell where i want to put the links and parallel to that the cell C1 to C50 is the cell where i put the link location in displayed as text.

My goal is to automate this. cause linking this one by one takes time.thank you..
hope i explained well.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Mikhail,

From what I recall, the maximum length of an Excel formula is 1024 characters. With links to other files, you can get Excel to ignore the path length in this by having the source file open at the time the link is being created/edited - in such cases, Excel can work with just the filename, rather than the full path.

As for your second question, I think the problem you're having is that link formulae default to absolute cell references (eg $C$1). If you remove the $ symbols from the cell references, you can then simply copy & paste the formula to other cells.


----------

